# Jacklyn..Warning BAD Picture, so dont look if you are squeamish



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This little girl was found on the streets of L.A and AMA Rescue was contacted to see if we could take her. She is approx 5 months old.
She had this bad eye removed today and it was discovered that she has skull fracture around the eye socks too. She may lose the other eye also, since the retina is detached. This one just makes us all sick and breaks our hearts. She has obviously been attacked by a large dog with the puncture wounds found also. She is safe in rescue now and will get her as healthy as possible. She deserves the best home we can find that will keep her warm and safe for the rest of her life. 
American Maltese Association Rescue


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG, Edie. :smcry: I just can't believe what she looks like. That poor baby. It just makes me sick to think of what she went through Thanks to AMAR for giving this poor girl some safety in the storm of her life. :wub::wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG....that is awful. The person responsible for that should rot in you know where.

I pray her other eye can be saved.....I am crying and will pray for her.

Thank you for taking her in.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My God- bless this dear fur child.*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG how heartbreaking. All I can say is THANK YOU for taking care of this sweet baby! I'll be donating again today.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my, that's so heartbreaking. Poor little baby. Thanks for taking care of her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Now I'm crying at work....will be donating. Poor sweet darling. It makes me physically sick to my stomach.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

oh thank goodness she is in good hands now... would love to see 'after' pictures of this poor little baby... and so young too


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*In five months she's been to **** and back...how sad. I hope she finds a good safe home for the rest of her life.*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank goodness AMR is there for her.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG, it makes you just want to take her in your arms and give her all the love she deserves.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

As always, thank you so much for taking this precious angel into rescue. I sure hope her other eye can be saved and that she gets the chance at a wonderful life she so deserves!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just heartbreaking. I pray that she doesn't lose the other eye, and happy that she's in good hands now. Bless her heart.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Lord! That was hard to read and to look at but I made myself. We need to know these things happen and that there are innocent ones suffering. God Bless you for what you do.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My heart is broken for this poor baby......there are no words...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She was lucky to be saved, poor little one!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I knew I would end up crying. Sigh. At least she is in loving arms now. Sometimes I think that working on an abused dog, to make up for what harm others have done is the best thing. Do we have a fund dedicated to this little angel's care? We need to make up for the harm our fellow human beings have done.

I would be happy to donate specifically for saving this poor baby. She needs so much love from so many to make her whole again.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I knew I would end up crying. Sigh. At least she is in loving arms now. Sometimes I think that working on an abused dog, to make up for what harm others have done is the best thing. Do we have a fund dedicated to this little angel's care? We need to make up for the harm our fellow human beings have done.
> 
> I would be happy to donate specifically for saving this poor baby. She needs so much love from so many to make her whole again.


This GiveForward page (below) has been set up for Jacqueline. Donations can be made on GiveForward or via paypal on the AMAR website (www.americanmalteserescue.org)

American Maltese Assoc. Rescue AMAR | Jacqueline needs eye surgery#


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Update from the Jacqueline's vet. Warning, the pictures are upsetting.*

BELOW ARE THE VET'S NOTES. 



"Jacqueline is a 5 month old female. Upon initial evaluation, it was noted that the right eye was damaged beyond salvaging. The entire globe was proptosed (placed in front of the eyelids) and the surface was black and necrotic (dead). There was a very odiferous discharge coming from behind it. There was also a large amount of swelling on the right side of her cheek that had fluid within it. Her left eye was also in bad shape. The sclera (white connective tissue of the eye) was very bruised and the globe itself was deviated to her left from swelling. While the cornea was clear, there was visible damage in the back of the eye as well including bleeding and a detached retina. She can move the eye and the lids can close over it, but she is blind in that eye. I consulted with a veterinary ophthalmologist who agreed that the damage was likely too extensive and the injury too old for surgery to make any difference for her. She was very thin and covered in fleas as well. I would guess that the injuries were at least a week old. We began hospitalizing her, we placed an IV catheter and began fluid therapy. We also gave her pain medications and started 2 different antibiotics IV. We gave her a little more dinner and that was it until surgery the next day.

Today (Wednesday), she seemed much brighter this morning, wagging her tail. We placed her under general anesthetic and began working on her wounds. The area around her right eye was shaved and cleaned well. The removal of the globe itself was very easy because there was extensive damage to the connective tissues and muscles. Once removed, a horrible odor was noticed as more pus-like discharge was flushed out. The eye socket was filled with blood clots and I couldn't identify any normal structures. I removed the third eyelid and any visible conjuncitval tissue I could find. After cleaning and flushing well, I closed the wound. I noted that when the eye socket was flushed, the liquid was seen coming from her right nostril indicating that there was a sinus fracture as well. Then I moved on to the swelling on the right side of the cheek. I noted a single puncture wound in the middle of the swelling. I made two incisions on either side of it to flush well the affected area. All pus was removed and a drain was placed. I again examined the tissues around her left eye to verify that no puncture wound was found in that area. We then took skull xrays to evaluate for further damage. Unfortunately there was more. As noted during flushing, there is a hairline fracture of her sinus. This will heal fine without any further treatment. There is also a transverse fracture of her left zygomatic arch (the bone around the base of the eye). This also does not require treatment and will heal on its own. Her right zygomatic arch was also fractured but in four places. I consulted with an orthopaedic surgeon who verified my suspicions. We just let this heal on its own as well. She's a puppy and will heal quickly and efficiently. There are two primary concerns down the road. One is the potential for scar tissue to pose a problem with her ability to eat. The muscles that help us chew attach to these bones and when the bone is healing, it can form scar tissue that inhibits the ability of her to chew well. After the worst of the healing and infection is over, we will be using simply physical therapy techniques to keep up good mobility in her jaw. The second concern is for a sequestrum. If a piece of fractured bone loses its blood supply, it will die and act as foreign body under the skin. This would result in recurrent infection. If that happens, we would simple go back in and remove the piece. After putting the whole picture together, it is my suspicion that she was bit by a much larger dog around the head, crushing her little skull, fracturing the bones and damaging the eyes at the same time. Because she was stable under anesthetic, I also spayed her. 

The future? We still have some concerns down the road for her: healing of the skull fractures and also secondary glaucoma in the left eye. I also have the potential concern for seizures. We have no idea if she had any directly around the time of the injury or if there was damage to the brain tissue itself and we may see some seizures in her future. Only time will tell.

She is currently being treated with fluids, two kinds of antibiotics and two kinds of pain medications. She is also getting anti-inflammatories and antibiotics applied to her left eye.

Needless to say, she is a lucky girl. These injuries could have easily killed her. Wounds improve, infection goes away and unconditional love heals it all. I am confident that she will be a healthy happy girl."


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

This is so sad and so wrong on so many levels. It brings much realization on how bad are little fluffs can be hurt. I hope and pray she does well and finds a forever home that will love and care for her. One of my neighbors was walking her min pin and stopped to talk to another neighbor, she had him on a leash and they were talking when all of a sudden the neighbors large dog pushed open the storm door and attacked her Min pin. He had many bite marks and ended up with lots of stitches and drainage tubes but luckily no permanent injuries. The neighbor was truly shocked and upset as her dog had never done anything like this before. Sometimes it doesn't matter how careful we are things can happen. Please keep your fluffs safe. Many more prayers for this fluff. :crying:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Praying very hard for her.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This is so, so heartbreaking. Poor little baby, and she's so young. 

I made a little contribution to AMAR generic funds, didn't realize she had her own page set up. Just saw that on Facebook. I'm heading over there now. 

Again, thank you soooo much for taking care of her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

My heart breaks for her... Thank you so much for rescuing her.. so glad she is safe hands :heart:


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

When I saw the Post I thought "Don't Look" but I did and know I am crying! poor baby!! This is just beyond my comprehension, I am at a loss for words right now.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh bless her little heart. I hope she gets a home that will cherish her after what she's already endured. Will donate for her today.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

O M G! That is totally unbelievable. Who do we contact about adopting this precious soul?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Seeing her surgery piccies and description,OMG, you can't help but cry. She is sooo lucky to be alive... She's one spunky little girl...She's going to feel like she's in heaven on earth in a new home... Can't wait to watch her heal and blossom into the petite flower that she is...


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh poor baby. Hope she finds a comforting home and people who will take really good care of her and she can feel safe


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bron, thanks for the update on poor sweet Jacqueline. She sure is lucky to be alive after having an attack like that. My heart just melts for her. :smcry: A furever home and unconditional love should make the healing process so much better for her. I will make a donation on her page to try an help with her medical care.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Bron, thank you very much for the update. Diagnosis seems spot on. The fact that it took days before the wounds were addressed is criminal. I don't know the story but incidents like these make me want to hurt the person responsible. I just want to loose it sometimes, right on the responsible person's ass. Thank you Tami for bringing this little pup to rescue. She is young and she will heal but with scars because of some idiot persons lack of action.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

gopotsgo;2210362 The fact that it took days before the wounds were addressed is criminal. I don't know the story but incidents like these make me want to hurt the person responsible. I just want to loose it sometimes said:


> I hear you, Gigi, how many people walked or drove by as she stumbled around in a world of darkness and excruciating pain?
> 
> You will love this... Every month I look forward to my copy of Whole Dog Journal. This month there is an article outlining the reasons why you might not want to neuter or spay your dog... that's right... an argument for more homeless companion animals. I want to take the author and force her to stand in the kill room at Lancaster shelter for one day - and then write about the benefits of unfixed dogs. The writer is a famous breeder of Ridgebacks. Perhaps she will be interested to know that big breeds require several shelter workers to hold a large, strong, healthy dog down because they fight for their life when they see the pile of still warm dead bodies in the corner of the kill room. Apparently it is not 'holistic' to surgically alter dogs... I'm furious. I just don't know what people are thinking any more, Gigi. Do they know the figures of unwanted and abused pets? Does it not matter to people that say they love dogs? How can you love dogs (or any animal) and turn a blind eye to the numbers killed every day in our shelters and on our streets? I don't get it.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bron I know, just thinking about how many people passed Jacqueline by just breaks my heart into a million pieces. 

And how maddening is that article!! What is wrong with people! Especially since she is a breeder herself, most breeders make people sign a contract that they will fix the dog they purchase from them. This is just craziness!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> I hear you, Gigi, how many people walked or drove by as she stumbled around in a world of darkness and excruciating pain?
> 
> You will love this... Every month I look forward to my copy of Whole Dog Journal. *This month there is an article outlining the reasons why you might not want to neuter or spay your dog... that's right... an argument for more homeless companion animals. I want to take the author and force her to stand in the kill room at Lancaster shelter for one day - and then write about the benefits of unfixed dogs. The writer is a famous breeder of Ridgebacks. Perhaps she will be interested to know that big breeds require several shelter workers to hold a large, strong, healthy dog down because they fight for their life when they see the pile of still warm dead bodies in the corner of the kill room. Apparently it is not 'holistic' to surgically alter dogs... I'm furious. *I just don't know what people are thinking any more, Gigi. Do they know the figures of unwanted and abused pets? Does it not matter to people that say they love dogs? How can you love dogs (or any animal) and turn a blind eye to the numbers killed every day in our shelters and on our streets? I don't get it.


Bron - recently there was an article copied here in SM that talked about not neutering. It made me just as sick too knowing how many dogs will face a horrible death and wondering how anyone can advocate for not neutering or spaying. It's one of my hot button issues. 
I cried through the whole doctor's report when I just read it here. I donated a couple of days ago to AMAR for this little girl. Bless you all at AMAR and the vet's office for helping take the pain away from her and giving her a chance at life. :grouphug:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Any updates on this precious one today?? If there is a way, I would take her home with me!!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

She is stable after her surgery and tail is wagging. She will be going to see the ophthalmologist next week to see about the eye with the detached retina.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm glad to hear it!! As always Bron, thank you for keeping us updated. I hope for the very best and speedy recovery for this sweet girl!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG my heart is breaking and at the same time I am filled with so much anger.... I will be going on her website to donate. I pray for this sweet little innocent soul. God Bless to everyone involved in her healing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you to all who have helped this precious little one. She is in good hands now because of your efforts and involvement. Thank you, thank you, thank you. God Bless you all!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am hoping we have a video of her to share very soon. She is apparently eating and playing and very happy. I cant wait to see this myself. Will send it as soon as we get it from her foster Mom. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad she's doing well. Poor sweetie. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't wait to see the happy after video too. she's one very lucky girl adn I know she's going to have a fabulous furever home soon. She sure has lots of aunties and a few uncles here on SM that love her..


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Her foster is going away for seven days so I will be fostering her. With her and Max I just need one more so I can have three blind Malts.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

smlcm said:


> Her foster is going away for seven days so I will be fostering her. With her and Max I just need one more so I can have three blind Malts.


Thank you Bron, Edie, Tami and AMAR for saving this little toughie girl. I hope her light will just shine with her new life ahead of her. Bron, I know you're going to give her do much love in the week she's with you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Her foster is going away for seven days so I will be fostering her. With her and Max I just need one more so I can have three blind Malts.


And if you get together with Deb it will be four. :w00t::w00t: Thanks again, Bron. You're all angels. Looking forward to a video.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Her foster is going away for seven days so I will be fostering her. With her and Max I just need one more so I can have three blind Malts.


That's so wonderful of you to foster while her foster family travels. She's a special one for sure..Can't wait for videos! MAybe you get getone while she's visiting with you..


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Her foster is going away for seven days so I will be fostering her. With her and Max I just need one more so I can have three blind Malts.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: " See how they run, see how they run! " :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

You crack me up, Bron! TG, I needed that after reading your last post about the anti-neuter/anti-spay idiot. I was about to go postal.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Any updates on this sweet soul????


----------



## spiderguider (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm so upset and angry that anyone could let this happen to such a beautiful little furbaby, where were her owners? How can people be so cruel as to let this happen, she is so strong and deserves all the love in the world, somone who will do anything & everything to protect her and keep her safe, this is so sad I hope this angle will recover & have a long happy life with a loving family, thank goodness for you rescuing her you will be rewarded in heaven xx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is just awful. I hope some with lots of love and will adopt her.


----------

